# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Te depressief om door te gaan

## Gast00000000000009

Hey, ik ben een jongen van 16 jaar, ik ben de laatste tijd te depri voor woorden. Het is niet dat ik geen vrienden heb, of dat ik lelijk ben ( krijg vaak complimentjes dat ik een knappe jongen ben, maar daar gaat het niet over! ), maar er is een meisje. Ik was eerst een persoon, een persoon die alle mensen haten, en ik bedoel daar niet mee zomaar haten, maar ik zag het liefst alle mensen dood. Alleen de natuur gaf mij rust. Ik was altijd alleen, dat deed ik zelf, en ik vond het fijn. Ik had geen emoties, en dat voor 10 jaar lang. Maar toen kwam ik begin dit school jaar een meisje tegen, een soort van gothic meisje, een heel mooi meisje. Ze sprak met me en normaal zou ik zeggen dat ze op moest rotten omdat ik geen contact wilde met mensen. Maar ik luisterde naar haar. En we zijn toen aan de praat geraakt en zijn bevriend geraakt. Maar elke avond kwam mijn slechte kant ( soort van gespleete persoonlijkheid die 10 jaar lang mijn goede kant heeft verborgen ) en zei dat ik niet met haar om moest gaan.

Langzamerhand raakten we heel goed bevriend en zijn beste vrienden voor het leven, we zijn erg close. En ik werd voor de eerste keer in me leven verliefd op haar. Maar het is niks geworden omdat ze niks met me wilde beginnen omdat ze bang was dat als het over zou gaan dat we dan niet meer zo close zijn als beste vrienden. 

Ze is biseksueel, en heeft op het moment een vriendin, wat mij ongeloofelijk jaloers maakt. Ze weet ervan. Gister was ik bij haar, we hebben gepraat, heel intiem, ze heeft in me armen gelegen, op me borst, tegen me aan etc. En ze zit ermee, en vind het erg dat ik me zo voel. En ze probeerd me te helpen, maar het lukt niet erg. En nu komt het probleem, ik word zo gek van mezelf, dat gedoe met me andere kant is bijna weg, maar die jaloezie. Ik krijg vaak zelfmoord neigingen, maar de eenige reden waarom ik het steeds net niet doe is Laura, me alles, het meisje. Omdat zij mij zal gaan volgen als ik het doe.

Dus wat moet ik doen? Ik weet niks meer... help mij, alsjeblieft...

----------


## emma61

Wat rot voor je allemaal,maar koester je vriendschap met dit meisje....
Ben je onder bahandeling bij een arts of doe je het helemaal alleen?
groetjes,Emma

----------


## Gast0000000000000009

Ik doe dit allemaal alleen, omdat ik gewoon niet met mensen om kan gaan. Dus het heeft geen zin om met een arts te praten.

----------


## emma61

Zou je met mij wel om kunnen gaan,op deze manier..misschien kan ik wat voor je betekenen...ervaring zat.
groetjes,Emma
p/s/tijd zat ook trouwens... :Wink:

----------


## Codox

Beste Gast0000000000000009,

Ik denk dat je die meid een beetje rustig der gang moet laten gaan wanneer ze weer vrijgezel is moet je nog een keer proberen, en als dat niet lukt, der is niks fouts aan hele goeie vriendschap, als je dat hebt heb je alles al!!

Groetjes Codox!

----------


## Lady

Misschien zou Emma je inderdaad kunnen helpen,want alleen lijkt het me echt moeilijk hier uit te komen.
Blijf je vaak in hetzelfde kringetje ronddraaien.
het feit dat je het hier neerzet geeft al aan dat je het wel met iemand wil delen,dusssss,neem contact op met Emma,en praat met haar.
Wat heb je te verliezen,niks toch,gewoon doen,succes.

----------


## angellus

Gast00000000000009,

ben ook een jongen 16 jaar, haat ook zo goed als de hele wereld, we praten erover...
P.S. waarom haten mensen jou?... ik ben te hyperactief...


hopelijk tot gauw.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gast0000000000000009, misschien heeft dat meisje wel gelijk en is het beter om een goede vriendschap te hebben dan om een misschien tijdige relatie te hebben en dan geen beste/goede vriend(in) meer te zijn daarna...

----------


## angellus

Pratend over een necropost zeg, de laatste post was meer dan drie jaar geleden!
Ik schrik wel hoe ik ben veranderd als ik nu naar mijn post kijk, ik herinner me dat ik niet de meest vrolijke was drie jaar geleden maar als ik nu dit zie vind ik mezelf gewoon zielig.

Wanneer ik naar de originele post kijk dan snap ik wel dat ik toentertijd gereageerd heb, er komt best veel overeen met hoe ik mij toen voelde. Maar op het moment kan ik eigenlijk alleen maar denken hoe cruel het is geweest van die Laura dat zij, terwijl zij weet dat je haar leuk vind zo close met je te doen (dan doel ik niet op praten, dat is goed), ik snap niet dat ze in je armen ligt, tegen je borst aan etc. Zo lok je het uit om op elkaar verliefd te worden, en wanneer dat van een kant komt met gevoel geeft dat dergelijke gevolgen.

Maar goed, ik vraag me af hoe dat de originele poster (Gast00000000000009) er nu bij zit. Denk dat het wel goed zal zijn gekomen ^^

----------

